# Deputy Sheriff Richard Allen Hall



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*








Deputy Sheriff
Richard Allen Hall
Chatham County Sheriff's Office, Georgia

End of Watch: Wednesday, September 16, 2015

Bio & Incident Details
Age: 45

Tour: 14 years

Badge # Not available

Cause: Automobile accident

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Deputy Sheriff Richard Hall was killed in a vehicle crash on Highway 280, just north of I-16 in Bryan County, at approximately 5:15 pm.

Deputy Hall was attempting to make a U-turn when his Department vehicle was struck by a pickup truck. The driver of the other vehicle suffered minor injuries.

Deputy Hall had served with the Chatham County Sheriff's Office for 14 years.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Sheriff Al St. Lawrence
Chatham County Sheriff's Office
1050 Carl Griffin Drive
Savannah, GA 31405

Phone: (912) 652-7600

Read more: Deputy Sheriff Richard Allen Hall*


----------

